# Running with a toy poodle?



## Oreo's Mommy

Let me say first of all...CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

I am not so sure running with a puppy is a good idea due to impact on their little joints. I am sure someone much more knowledgeable that I am can offer better advice. I have a dog stroller that I bought when Fifi first started having elderly issues but loved to go for walks still. I put Oreo in it and he loves it! He has not had all his shots yet so it is perfect for outside without me having to worry about parvovirus or other diseases. I know they make actual pet jogging strollers...maybe you could find an inexpensive one so you can still jog and take your new baby with you? 

Please post some pics of your precious baby!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Well, if you jog like I do, a toy poodle could drag you along nicely. lol

I would wait until the pup is mature - 12-18 months, have a nice thorough vet check done (heart, hips, knees, etc) and then build up to a nice distance slowly.


----------



## Qarza

Judging but what my 2 yr old toy did today without me at the end of the lead, a toy could go running or jogging but for how long I don't know. I am not in a fit state of health to test it out. My toys do cover a lot of ground and do a lot of running when off lead, so I think they have more stamina than you think. Constant running or jogging may have to be built up gradually though and only after they are fully grown.


----------



## fjm

I would keep exercise gentle with a puppy - free running and playing on grass is fine, but for on leash walking the usual recommendation is 5 minutes per month of age, twice a day.

An adult toy - especially one at the top end of the size range - would probably love to run with you, but don't forget that dog walks are not just about physical exercise. A dog's most important sense is her nose - opportunities to sniff and track are hugely important for mental stimulation in pups and dogs. I have also found that running dogs are much more likely to trigger reactivity in other dogs - especially if their owners don't slow down or pause to give them the opportunity to greet or pass politely. I have always thought that running would be much more fun for dogs (although possibly less so for their owners) if it was in short bursts, interspersed with opportunities to meet friendly dogs and people, sniff the p-mails, and generally do what dogs do!


----------



## TheFastestPoodle

Yes you can run with a toy poodle. In fact my owners skate with me ever day. Watch and see how fast a poodle can be! Since you haven’t gotten your poodle yet, please consider adopting from shelters, rescue organizations and your local pound. I'm a rescue dog and I'm amazing!






Our vet said skating with our dog is wonderful exercise for the dog and the people.
Here are a few tips for running a dog:

1. Dogs overheat faster than people since they only perspire through the mouth – so you need to be careful in very hot weather.

2. Running triggers prey drive in other dogs so dog attacks can occur -- I know I got attacked once by a labor doodle – a big dog can do a lot of damage or kill a small dog very quickly. Stop and pick up your dog if an unfamiliar big dog is approching off leash (You should do this even if you are just walking your dog).. Especially, avoid running toward big dogs who are off leash.


----------



## PaperBeau

that is the most awesome video  I really want to try cycling with my dog, just worried he'll try to run under the wheels


----------



## LEUllman

I should make a video like that for Beau, except it'll be "Born to Snooze!" :smile:


----------



## PaperBeau

Born to snooze - hehe!

I was feeling brave and Whisky and I tried a run along with the bike - he was nervous to start, but he loved it by the end! Much better heeling than when walking ha!

Oh, and I have some advice for SamiiSnorlax once you do start walking/running together - If your lovely Poodle starts running all over the place, not next to you, I have found that practising heel in a relatively closed in corridor type road/footpath works best.. not open fields - be that running, walking or cycling  Just seems to zone Whisky in on me


----------



## TheFastestPoodle

Glad you liked my videos and glad that riding the bike with Whisky is working well for you both! Do be careful not to run over Whiskey!

Here are some more videos of me with my people:


----------

